# Cherokee / Grand Difference?



## Rockdaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

I’m looking at a 6.5 Meyers to mount on my 93 Jeep Grand Cherokee. While looking at the Meyers website application it lists Cherokee but NOT Grand Cherokee. What is the difference between a Cherokee & Grand? I know that ball joints, tie rods and other suspension parts are the same. Other then the Cherokee has leaf springs in the rear and the Grand having coils. I plan on installing a small lift on my Grand to help with the weight of the plow. Will the Cherokee set up mount up on the Grand?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The grand and the Cherokee share F axles and engine. even the engine has different mounting holes for accessories. Some of the grands had different ball joins, brakes and they have different frames, r axles, transfer cases.....


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

The cherokee and the grand cherokee are completely different animals. They do share the same 4.0L motors, similar suspensions, and drivetrain. But the uni-bodies are completely different... so the answer to your question is no it will not bolt on.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

if you do put anykind of plow on it watchout for the tranny if you have a 4 litre inline six im sure it will plow awsome but you have to keep an eye on it my wifes 98 grand cherokee tranny is pretty weak and i dont plow with it maby add a tranny cooler if you do get a plow yhat fits i seen some custom plows on the grand cherokees they looked pretty nice well good luck nomatter what you decide cherokeeman


----------

